# Japanese funnel web spider



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you need a dwa licence for these spiders or not as they look awesome and wouldn't mind having one thanks


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

If you have to ask you've probably not researched them enough. 
That's only if they look 'awesome' enough to actually look into ofc...


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

mrkeda said:


> If you have to ask you've probably not researched them enough.
> That's only if they look 'awesome' enough to actually look into ofc...


If you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

You don't need a DWA no. They can't climb smooth surfaces either which is a massive bonus. They are extremely heavy webbers though. So it doesn't take them long to web up to the top of their enclosure. Here's my girl. 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

And now some not so calm pics. 









They're not a spider to act daft with. Well no spider is really. But these can and will bite and make a mess of you. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

There amazing and to the first reply I ain't being funny but asking on this forum where people know what they are talking about ain't that research in itself


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

I have a pdf of a paper that touches on the subject. Happy to email it to you.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> You don't need a DWA no. They can't climb smooth surfaces either which is a massive bonus. They are extremely heavy webbers though. So it doesn't take them long to web up to the top of their enclosure. Here's my girl.
> imageimageimageimage
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


she's one sexy girl.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cheers. 

100% agree. I love her. She's absolutely stunning.


----------



## shortyreptile (Feb 4, 2012)

Stu II said:


> I have a pdf of a paper that touches on the subject. Happy to email it to you.


Yes please I'll pm u my email address


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

shortyreptile said:


> There amazing and to the first reply I ain't being funny but asking on this forum where people know what they are talking about ain't that research in itself


Wouldn't of taken a minute to find out. Probably would of been quicker to find out than the time it took you to make the thread :whistling2:


----------

